
Apple buys 50 business class seats to Shanghai daily - gs7
https://twitter.com/LAflyr/status/1083787010186260480
======
celticninja
This looks like a banner that would exist only on a sales floor or something
internal, certainly not something they would intentionally publish publicly.
I'm guessing a new hire (or visitor) to the site has taken a pic. That's going
to be easier to explain to Apple than if they made an actual advert out of it.

